

Show HN: SnickSnaps.com -best way to view Craigslist - wilsonlin45
http://www.snicksnaps.com/

======
prodigal_erik
Clean meaningful markup that works without js makes you far better than the
median web author. It'd be nice if the images were also links, since the
titles are pretty small Fitts' Law targets. Nobody is in the market for
_everything_ so I'd want to filter on price and maybe words like brands.

Have you considered how Craigslist reacted to PadMapper? So far they have not
been happy or even coöperative about people building better alternatives to
their UI. Good luck.

~~~
wilsonlin45
Thanks for the feedback! We're going to be working on images being links. We
heard about what happened to PadMapper but we still figured this is a nicer
way to browse, nicer UI, etc.

------
wilsonlin45
Me and a buddy built this over this site over the weekend. We believe that
pictures sell and that people want to see what they're buying. SnickSnaps
posts craigslist ads that only have images in an easy to browse way. So far
we're only showing 3 categories to see the feedback on what we've done so far.

------
therealarmen
I applaud the effort. With all the recent hubbub surrounding Padmapper I would
have expected startups to avoid messing with Craigslist.

The best way to get a giant like Craigslist to move is to step on its' toes.

------
edemont1
Nice sleek design, I think this would definitely be much more appealing to
browse through craigslist.

------
1obennet
Awesome website!

~~~
wilsonlin45
thanks a lot!

